

Pay what you want Node/Backbone.js video bundle - bitsweet
http://coderwall.com/futureal

======
LoonyPandora
The payment not being clearly over HTTPS sets off alarm bells. We've trained
people for years to not type CC details unless you see the padlock. Whenever I
wanted a fancy in-page checkout form, I made the decision to serve the whole
site over HTTPS, just for clarity.

The bundle itself looks very appealing.

Also, someone needs to practice spelling "recipes". There are two instances of
the same typo on the page. Combined with the HTTPS issue mentioned earlier,
this looks scarily like a scammers page.

"Tasty bonus recipies" "recipies with backbone"

------
bulletmagnet
I'd really like to buy this, but submitting my CC number w/o HTTPS is a no-no.

~~~
bitsweet
The payment is done via ajax over https - should probably make that more clear
on the site

